# Charity Knitting



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still relatively new to North Carolina and still learning about this beautiful state. If there are any NC members here who donate some of their work, I'd be interested in knowing where. This Yankee donated in MA for decades, but postage costs prohibit continuing that tradition, so I'd like to switch to some place closer to my new home. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Where in NC? We relocated 10 years ago from MA


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I am in Winston-Salem, have no idea where you are! I donate to Newborns in Need as well as some community service projects where I live. Depending on what you want to donate, you may want to contact local hospitals, perhaps the cancer units or the NICU's. Check on various churches in your town also. Many have missions that supply local needs and/or overseas needs. And don't overlook the internet. The ladies group at my church just had a "cutting party" for Sole Hope. The lady organizing everything had found information online and found a good use for all the "worn but still useful for something" jeans she had saved over the years. Perhaps you like to knit mountains of hats- homeless shelters would be a good place to donate them. My favorite charity thrift store benefits a battered women's shelter. I have thought many times about asking them about donating children's hats and sweaters to the shelters, but haven't gotten around to it yet. Independently owned yarn shops may have info for you too. Leave no stone unturned!!!

I've also noticed that community service groups and projects are occasionally mentioned in the local newspaper. They sometimes announce in the events section of the paper sales, workshops, events, etc. that they are having. The bonus there is that contact info is usually included.

It took me a long time to find charities where I could use my sewing, quilting, knitting, crochet skills....partly because I was busy with raising children and working which didn't leave any time for finding charities and making things for them. So, keep hunting! Hope you come across just the right project soon!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

If you go to carewear.org they have a hospital list in every state and what the need. Check then out.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Try doing an internet search for "knitting or crochet charities" plus your zipcode.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I enjoy crocheting baby blankets for Project Linus. There are chapters in NC

http://www.projectlinus.org/volunteer/volunteer.php?StateKey=NC#tgt


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for responding. Got some good ideas and will do some research. This is a great group!!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Please don't forget our Vets, check the VA hospitals, social workers at the county level for the homeless, the American Legion, VFW, and Disabled Vets, I donate to them and have for years as well as sending to Warmth for Warriors


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Headhuggers is an organization that knits/crochets hats for cancer patient. I live in Illinois and I send the ones I make to Delaware Headhuggers. Check out www.delawareheadhuggers.org Robin has a website that keeps you informed of needs/want & thank yous. She also creates and posts patterns for FREE or others fora small fee that she uses to pay postage for packages.


----------

